# The new girls!!



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Brought them home last night,here is Izzy (black and tan) and Molly (choc and tan) :thumb: Izzy is turning 3 and is out of CH Celtic-Knot D Independence,and Molly is her 09 daughter sired by a buck from Kastdemur lines,and the buck Izzy is bred to now is a grandson of SGCH Kastdemurs Slice(2005 National Champion and best udder!). They are so sweet,I love their personalities.  Can't wait till the babies are here and to take them to shows :greengrin: I'll have to get better pics but these will have to do for now. What do you guys think of them?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

very pretty does... congrats.. they should do well for you... :greengrin:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I love their markings...the contrast with both is very pretty.


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

They are very pretty! I was thinking about getting a few also, but I havent got used to the "no ears" idea yet... :wink:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

They're beautiful! Congrats!!


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

:stars: They are beautiful!


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Thanks! :greengrin:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your welcome... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Does Izzy look preggo to you guys,she should be about 3 months along,I would've thought she should be showing a bit by now? :whatgoat: I've never had a bred doe before so don't really know what's normal. Also I noticed today that Molly has like a small line of horn,not actual buds though,would these be scurs,I'm guessing it would have been caused by a bad disbudding job,is this anything to worry about?


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Purely GORGEOUS does!!! :drool:


----------



## silvergramma (Nov 9, 2009)

its the new shopping obsession!!! giggles they are beautimous!!!


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

The lack of ears cracks me up every time I see it. They're gorgeous! Congratulations! :lovey:


----------

